# Find of the Day: Audi-Powered ItalDesign Aztec Show Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A little-known fact in the Audi Lexicon may be the association of the Italdesign Aztec and Audi. It's more widely known today that Italdesign as a firm has been purchased by Audi's parent the Volkswagen Group, but in 1988 when it put this otherworldly roadster into production as part of its 20th anniversary celebration, Italdesign was entirely independent. Still, the Aztec and its 1988 Turin Motor Show siblings the Asgard and Aspid concepts all were motivated by a 250 hp I-5 and oddly paired with the all-wheel drive system from a Lancia Delta Integrale.

The roadster form of the Aztek proved to be the most appealing of the three '88 Turin Motor Show concepts presented by Italdesign and it was put into very limited production (some say 18, some say 50). Either way, one example has turned up for sale over on Hemmings' Motor News Blog.










Here's the description from the current owner: 



> 400 original km! Brand New Condition! Italdesign prepared three concept cars — the Aztec roadster, the Aspid coupe, and the Asgard minivan — for the 1988 Turin motor show. In spite of their different bodywork, each featured a rear-mounted, turbocharged 2.5-liter Audi I-5 mated to an all-wheel-drive system cribbed from a Lancia Delta Integrale. Both the Aztec and Aspid bore some resemblance to Giugario’s 1984 Ford Maya concept, save for the unusual-looking rear fenders and wheelskirts. All three designs were simply intended to be show vehicles, but a Japanese industrialist — smitten with the looks of the Aztec — bought the production rights to the car, and pushed the car into limited production. Each car was identical to the concept, and ran buyers nearly $750,000 a piece. At least 18 were completed, although a production run of 50 cars was originally planned.


Read more about it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

